# Charlie's Soap



## Bruenor (Oct 2, 2008)

I looked, but couldn't find a thread on this. Has anyone here used Charlie's Soap? If so, what did you think?


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I have never used it but I looked up a thread for you where it was mentioned. It's post 19.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

We've used it for cloth diapers and it's wonderful. No extra rinsing was needed, the mild fragrance is non-irritating to the skin, and we wound up using less softener as well. Hope this helps.


----------



## KatSpradley (Nov 7, 2008)

I used it before I made my own and no softener necessary


----------



## godsgapeach (Jan 1, 2009)

I use it and love it! I use no softener and the clothes are plenty soft. If you hang them on a line they'll be a little crunchy, but not nearly as crunchy as before (when I used traditional detergent and softener).

I like it enough that I bought the big bucket--should last us (family of 4) about 3 1/2 years or so.

I like their all-purpose cleaner too.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

godsgapeach said:


> If you hang them on a line they'll be a little crunchy, but not nearly as crunchy as before


Before I hang out my clothes on the clothes line, I fluff them in the dryer for just a minute. No more stiff clothes.


----------

